# What did you say to me?



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Got a problem punk? Watcha lookin at????

Gerrrrrrhhhhh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That dog's got some serious attitude! 😎


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That dog's got some serious attitude! 😎


Vanna does have a lot of attitude LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> They are cute.


Thanks toth!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh man.... beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Oh man.... beautiful


Which one?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Which one?


Both


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Both


Oh I see. Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its ok. Its so easy to assume thay are all goats.... 🤣


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

They are both beautfiul! However, I have to say I have a soft spot for GSDs.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh the swiss shepard looks just like my daughter's padfoot. They are so beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice dogs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> They are both beautfiul! However, I have to say I have a soft spot for GSDs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 209367
> ...


Such cuties!


----------

